# Medal of Honor 2010



## digibucc (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115588
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113827&highlight=medal+of+honor
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121748



New Medal of Honor, First time out of WWII - now in Modern Afghanistan
Realistic Modern Shooter, DICE made online component.

*Mailman posted first so my little mention should probably just be merged with his.  sry for the inconvenience.*

Official Game Page
*Pre-Order gets  beta access  June 21st* - *17th if you own Bad Company 2(& Pre Order)*
Beta Info
Pre Order (Impulse) 

$59.99 PC 



> Apparently EA's Medal of Honor will utilize two different game engines when it's released later this year. DICE, who is working on the game's multiplayer component, will use their Frostbite 2 game engine for MP. Frostbite 2 is the same engine being used in Bad Company 2, and will support DX11 graphics.
> 
> EA LA is working on the single-player component of Medal of Honor, and they've apparently decided to use Epic's Unreal Engine 3. UE3 isn't as advanced as Frostbite, but it's definitely a more battle-tested engine that's probably more familiar to the EA LA team than Frostbite 2 is.
> 
> With DICE working on the multi component of Medal of Honor, gamers may be worried that it could play like Battlefield. Apparently though DICE is going for a completely different multi experience. In an interview with Planet IGN, DICE's Patrick Bach said: "But then again we're not striving to make a new Battlefield – the goal is to make a completely new IP and make sure we get the best possible multiplayer experience for that IP. I've been play-testing it – and it really is good. We're using the Frostbite engine and it's amazing to see how it can build a completely different experience."  from firingsquad



Announcement Trailer Video


















> Game Description
> 
> Operating directly under the National Command Authority, a relatively unknown entity of handpicked warriors are called on when the mission must not fail. They are the Tier 1 Operators.
> 
> ...



Looking for in game screens, not much luck yet.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks great!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 15, 2010)

Game looks pretty good from what I saw at the E3 press release. Similar to COD:4 but still very similar to BC2 mechanics. I'd love to play the beta, mostly just because it's new, but I don't know if I can justify paying now just to play the beta.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> $59.99 PC



$59.99 PC


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 15, 2010)

They expect Canadians to pay $69.99 even though the we're trading @ .975  

Anyone know if this game will run DX11 like BC2?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Game looks pretty good from what I saw at the E3 press release. Similar to COD:4 but still very similar to BC2 mechanics. I'd love to play the beta, mostly just because it's new, but I don't know if I can justify paying now just to play the beta.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



you can normally return a pre-order before release date - even if there is a beta.

you could have with bc2 and i did with star trek online.  I'm not worried about it being worth it - but i've got that avenue just in case.  I always like MoH soooo much more than CoD , but WW2 needed to change... and now it has 

the price i didn't know .... and DX11 i have no idea yet.




> Apparently EA's Medal of Honor will utilize two different game engines when it's released later this year. DICE, who is working on the game's multiplayer component, will use their Frostbite 2 game engine for MP. Frostbite 2 is the same engine being used in Bad Company 2, and will support DX11 graphics.
> 
> EA LA is working on the single-player component of Medal of Honor, and they've apparently decided to use Epic's Unreal Engine 3. UE3 isn't as advanced as Frostbite, but it's definitely a more battle-tested engine that's probably more familiar to the EA LA team than Frostbite 2 is.
> 
> With DICE working on the multi component of Medal of Honor, gamers may be worried that it could play like Battlefield. Apparently though DICE is going for a completely different multi experience. In an interview with Planet IGN, DICE's Patrick Bach said: "But then again we're not striving to make a new Battlefield – the goal is to make a completely new IP and make sure we get the best possible multiplayer experience for that IP. I've been play-testing it – and it really is good. We're using the Frostbite engine and it's amazing to see how it can build a completely different experience."from firingsquad


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 15, 2010)

OK so MP will support DX11 with the FB engine but single player will run on UE3. I just read that UE3 can support DX11 but knowing how FB handles and how UE3 handles I think it's going to be strange playing single player and switching to MP. 

Anyone else think of a game that runs 2 completely different engines in SP and MP?


----------



## lemode (Jun 15, 2010)

Look more like COD than Bad Co 2…I’m quite over FPSs so I doubt I’d bother playing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its by ea they will feck it up as usual.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 15, 2010)

For some reasons I'm more excited about the BC2 EP Vietnam than this.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> For some reasons I'm more excited about the BC2 EP Vietnam more than this.



actually yeah, that 15 sec clip got me psyched for BC2 more than the whole MoH feature did for it...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> For some reasons I'm more excited about the BC2 EP Vietnam than this.



Got to agree, I don't see why this game is using UE3 for SP, go universal with Frostbite, it's a great engine.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 15, 2010)

http://ve3d.ign.com/videos/play/742...Minute-Multiplayer-Gameplay-Movie/Flash-Video

I've been watching this video.. this game is COD4:BC2 and the more I watch it the more I like it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Old news man.....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115588

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113827&highlight=medal+of+honor

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121748


----------



## digibucc (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Old news man.....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115588
> 
> ...


there ya go....first post edited.  didn't see you mention that to yourself - twice , but ok.

I guess the rest of this thread is pretty much invalidated then.  all yours man...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Old news man.....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115588
> 
> ...



Well yes and no. 

This thread is about the game itself not screenshots, engines, or trailers. Just the game with some info on the beta. 


I'd say this thread is still relevant.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Trailer looks good, only reason I can't stand COD is because of damn randomated rotating spawns, not in any way shape or form tactical at all. But looking at the minimap it looks like they have a strong front pushing 1 way so I'm assuming you both start on your own sides, and the cell phone C4 made me laugh my ass off, I will be yelling ALLLAAA whenever I plant that. It looks like that vids off a 360, and the graphics really look pretty crappy too me, so hopefully the PC version really shines.


----------



## ktr (Jun 15, 2010)

10 minute of gameplay footage: http://videos.pcgames.de/v/MuuqC3iXMpw/Medal-of-Honor/Multiplayer-Gameplay-E3-2010/

Even though the frostbite engine looks good, it makes for crappy single player experience. That is probably why EA is using UE3 engine.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Been watching a bit more footage, the mortar strike is WAY to OP. Instant call and lands in like 5 seconds. I'm betting that will change.



ktr said:


> 10 minute of gameplay footage: http://videos.pcgames.de/v/MuuqC3iXMpw/Medal-of-Honor/Multiplayer-Gameplay-E3-2010/
> 
> Even though the frostbite engine looks good, it makes for crappy single player experience. That is probably why EA is using UE3 engine.



The bots made for a crappy SP experience, the game feels exactly the same to me, just with bad AI.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Been watching a bit more footage, the mortar strike is WAY to OP. Instant call and lands in like 5 seconds. I'm betting that will change.
> 
> 
> 
> The bots made for a crappy SP experience, the game feels exactly the same to me, just with bad AI.



I agree, crappy programming made BC2 SP fail. The engine works fine for the story to be played in. 

Blame the actors not the stage.


----------



## ktr (Jun 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The bots made for a crappy SP experience, the game feels exactly the same to me, just with bad AI.



It is more than just bad AI. The game felt overly scripted, the way it tells a story is poor, how the levels progress felt like map changes in multiplayer, and why does the last mission take a minute to complete is beyond me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 15, 2010)

Who in their right mind is going to by a PC game for $60 when they haven't patched the last game yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 15, 2010)

Right on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ktr said:


> It is more than just bad AI. The game felt overly scripted, the way it tells a story is poor, how the levels progress felt like map changes in multiplayer, and why does the last mission take a minute to complete is beyond me.



And none of that has to do with the engine. A games going to feel like crap when SP and MP are vastly different, especially when MP is going to look much better an have destructible environments, unless they are removing that, in that case, I might have to pass on this.



tigger said:


> Right on



Does your trolling know any bounds, you have 2 posts in here so far, and neither of them are on topic, scurry off.


----------



## choppy (Jun 15, 2010)

ktr said:


> 10 minute of gameplay footage: http://videos.pcgames.de/v/MuuqC3iXMpw/Medal-of-Honor/Multiplayer-Gameplay-E3-2010/
> 
> Even though the frostbite engine looks good, it makes for crappy single player experience. That is probably why EA is using UE3 engine.




watched that and the game does not look that special imo. if it had been released before mw2 / bc2 then it would have been a good hit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 15, 2010)

Unsubbed from thread,i wont hurt your ea lovin anymore ok.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> there ya go....first post edited.  didn't see you mention that to yourself - twice , but ok.
> 
> I guess the rest of this thread is pretty much invalidated then.  all yours man...



Post all you like friend. If you want start a dedicated thread for MoH do it. Kurgan did the same thing with BC2 when I had already started a clubhouse. I don't mind at all. Just be sure to keep it updated like Kurgan did and give credit when due. Ill post any info I find in it also.

This makes it easy for me, you and the mods.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 16, 2010)

If you want to be in on the Beta on the first possible day (the 17th), two possible ways I heard about:

First off, you have to own BFBC2, console version with VIP code registered with EA, or PC version having registered on EA and played online.

Second, either pre-order MOH from the EA store, where they will send your beta code almost immediately on your receipt, or having bought BFBC2 on Steam, pre-order MOH on Steam.

AFAIK, all other vendors will not be sending out beta keys until the 18 at the earliest.  Some say they will not send out beta keys until the 21st.

According to the Medal of Honor web site, the vendors said to be participating in the beta are:  EA Store, GameStop, Amazon, Impulse, GamersGate, Steam, Gametap, and Direct 2 Drive.

That list does not include Play, which first leaked news of the beta, so maybe that list is not complete?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 16, 2010)

Some of the nuts and bolts of Multiplayer in MOH.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/109/1097378p1.html



> E3 2010: Medal of Honor Multiplayer Preview
> 
> Online death to infidels!
> 
> ...



Video Interview on Mutiplayer in MOH with Patrick Lui of DICE.  (aka Pottan on Twitter) 

He mentions here that destruction in multiplayer will be "limited".


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 16, 2010)

MOH BETA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






So... who here has actually pre-ordered yet?  I did. 

If you own BC2 on Steam and pre-order MOH there as well you are entitled to the beta on the 17th. 

I just hope voip support is better here than BC2 so I can communicate more.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah ive pred and got my key - can't register it until the 17th so no verify until then - but it says it's a beta key so i trust it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah ive pred and got my key - can't register it until the 17th so no verify until then - but it says it's a beta key so i trust it



Did you get it from the EA store or somewhere else?

I just used steam because I know it's easy to cancel if I need to.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 16, 2010)

I got it off impulse actually.  first thing yesterday morning it wasn't yet on steam...  I am assuming it will be as easy or easier to return with impulse (if necessary)...  however if not lesson learned.

either way i will start refreshing the code entry page at midnight 

*I will be updating with screens and prolly vids of beta after it goes live*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess that page is unnecessary for steam versions. Hopefully the portal you're using has their HTTP servers ready to handle the load. I imagine Steam will be a little slow tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2010)

i dont mean to threadcrap, but i am not paying 59.99 for a pc game anymore. MW2 just pissed me off the entire time i played it


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> If you want to be in on the Beta on the first possible day (the 17th), two possible ways I heard about:
> 
> First off, you have to own BFBC2, console version with VIP code registered with EA, or PC version having registered on EA and played online.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't see the logic of why I have to pay them to beta test a probable buggy game.  Betas are in my eyes never designed to be paid for.  And at $59.99 some are really not seeing this for what it is.  Specially if you think people should pay early for access to a beta.  Another thing is that you have to look at how well they did with BC2.  We are still waiting for a patch to fix most (not all) of the problems with the game.  I'm not talking well beta tested problems, I'm talking about programing 101 problems:
-VOIP not working
-can only see 6 servers at a time in favorites/history
-hit registration not working as it should
-etc
When you have overwhelming evidence that suggest that we should hold off 1st why should we dedicate threads to this game?  Are we really that desperate for a new PC game that we throw caution to the wind?


----------



## ktr (Jun 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont mean to threadcrap, but i am not paying 59.99 for a pc game anymore. MW2 just pissed me off the entire time i played it



DEDICATED SERVERS!!!!11


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2010)

ktr said:


> DEDICATED SERVERS!!!!11



heh. i did the dedicated server thing with BC2 and it was a shit storm of complaints since EA/DICE simply were not ready to handle the volume of players and bugs in the code. 

as i get older it just seems to make more sense to wait 6 months after a game drops to buy it. first, the company has all the bugs worked out. second, you dont have to spend a ton of cash on new hardware to play the game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 16, 2010)

@ eastcoast- In my opinion I'm not really paying to play this beta. Sure I ponied up the cash to get access but at any given moment I can cancel the order and be on my way having spent nothing. $59.99 US is too much for the average PC game but with the rate I grow tired of games I'll probably get my fill from the beta alone. 

There is a good chance the game will be buggy and it also might have horrible gameplay but at least everyone will know based on our feedback. 

You might think the game is a waste of time and that's the opinion you're entitled to.. just like this discussion thread is our entitlement.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm, I was pretty stoked to hear this game was coming out, but I can't bring myself to shell out $60 for it.  I'll probably wait for some reviews and for a sale on Steam.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate the fact that prices are going up to $60 - on EA games.

I want to play those games anyway.  So it'll either be $60 for a pc game or $60 for a console game.  if it's a shooter i'll get it for pc.  I won't pirate it.  I want to play it.  it costs money. but i want to play it - and i won't pirate it.  so i buy it.

it's what i do.  i buy games, i play them.  it's fun.  I don't do it for the fiscal and economic stability it affords me.... i do it because i like video games


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 16, 2010)

I wasn't dissin' ya for paying 60 bucks for it, I just felt burned from MW2.  I've spent a lot of money on hardware and games in the last few months.  If I was that into playing this specific game, I'd be able to separate myself from my cash pretty quickly.

I got a serious backlog on games anyways, I just beat Half-Life 2 for the first time this week and just started Ep1.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 16, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I wasn't dissin' ya for paying 60 bucks for it, I just felt burned from MW2.  I've spent a lot of money on hardware and games in the last few months.  If I was that into playing this specific game, I'd be able to separate myself from my cash pretty quickly.
> 
> I got a serious backlog on games anyways, I just beat Half-Life 2 for the first time this week and just started Ep1.



yeah i probably got a little touchy - as truthfully it does feel stupid to pay full price + $10 for a game...  but I did it so now i have to defend it  

jk - as trip said, if it turns out bad a refund is possible with pres


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> @ eastcoast- In my opinion I'm not really paying to play this beta. Sure I ponied up the cash to get access but at any given moment I can cancel the order and be on my way having spent nothing. $59.99 US is too much for the average PC game but with the rate I grow tired of games I'll probably get my fill from the beta alone.
> 
> There is a good chance the game will be buggy and it also might have horrible gameplay but at least everyone will know based on our feedback.
> 
> You might think the game is a waste of time and that's the opinion you're entitled to.. just like this discussion thread is our entitlement.




Yes, we are all entitled to our opinion but, at the same time we have to see it for what it is.  This game won't be release until Fall of 2010.  Tomorrow you will pre-pay for it and in return you will help them beta test it, all at your cost of $50 + $10.  I really don't see why one would need to "cancel the order" if one's mind is already made up.  And, obtaining a refund will all depend on the merchant because you are getting access to the game.  After going through all the hassle to me it isn't worth it. 

You could simply believe that you are not charge until the game is shipped throwing caution to the wind.  However, keep in mind that some did that for BC2 and some found out that you couldn't get a refund because of the beta.  

There are plenty of games coming out for the PC and really don't see the need to pre-pay to be invited to beta testing at  $50 + $10 for the trouble.  For example, APB which offers a free beta.  Regardless if you like that game or not. 

So in the end, perhaps one could cancel the order if they are fortunate enough to do so.  But if one does it would suggest to me that it should have never been purchased to begin with.  For example, after the Gulf Coast issue would you trust BP to drill for more oil there?  If not, why are you giving them another chance "at your cost" when the same thing applies?  IE: Fool me once shame on you...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Some of the nuts and bolts of Multiplayer in MOH.
> 
> 
> 
> > ...*The battles, 12-on-12 online matches*...



Sorry - you lost me right there - I wont be buying into another 'MW2'


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 16, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yes, we are all entitled to our opinion but, at the same time we have to see it for what it is.  This game won't be release until Fall of 2010.  Tomorrow you will pre-pay for it and in return you will help them beta test it, all at your cost of $50 + $10.  I really don't see why one would need to "cancel the order" if one's mind is already made up.  And, obtaining a refund will all depend on the merchant because you are getting access to the game.  After going through all the hassle to me it isn't worth it.
> 
> You could simply believe that you are not charge until the game is shipped throwing caution to the wind.  However, keep in mind that some did that for BC2 and some found out that you couldn't get a refund because of the beta.
> 
> ...



I do see your points however I did order through Steam and Steam will refund my purchase if I ask them to. I have friends who pre-ordered and played the BC2 beta though Steam. Due to connection issues and general dislike for the game they were refunded. 

I agree that having the beta with free access would be better at the same time having pre-order beta only does limit the beta to those who actually want to play and test the game vs those who simply want another game to pwn.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I do see your points however I did order through Steam and Steam will refund my purchase if I ask them to. I have friends who pre-ordered and played the BC2 beta though Steam. Due to connection issues and general dislike for the game they were refunded.
> 
> I agree that having the beta with free access would be better at the same time having pre-order beta only does limit the beta to those who actually want to play and test the game vs those who simply want another game to pwn.


If that's true then it was only a select few.  I recall a few who wanted their money back and didn't get it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Medal Of Honor 2010 Beta Gameplay 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MKgFFMXqo&feature=related


----------



## digibucc (Jun 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If that's true then it was only a select few.  I recall a few who wanted their money back and didn't get it.


I remember a few who waited until the day of or after beta was over, and asked for money back.  that was ingenuous and they didn't deserve it.  i'll need 15 minutes to know whether i want to stick with my purchase or not - if not i will return and uninstall immediately...as i did with sto.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Medal Of Honor 2010 Beta Gameplay
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MKgFFMXqo&feature=related



damn it!  i can't register yet!



> UPDATE: The Medal of Honor beta for the Xbox 360 is delayed but it is expected to be available next week. We are extremely disappointed about this, but want to assure you that we are dedicated and determined to delivering all of you this awesome multiplayer experience as soon as possible. However, we are excited to extend the beta to make up for lost time! The beta will continue as planned for the PlayStation 3 and PC. For these platforms the beta starts on June 21st, however players who own Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and have pre-ordered will be able to enter on June 17th. More information and Beta availability updates can be found at www.medalofhonor.com/betainfo
> 
> You can redeem your key for the PC and PlayStation 3 here starting on June 17.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2010)

Another interview with Patrick Liu.  Interestingly, in this one he mentions MOH will have a "much greater variety of game modes" than BFBC2 (@ 1:10), which has 4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGudUD47IKQ

Maybe all is not known, and there is something interesting to look forward to.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

He also mentioned more infantry modes to.  So there really isn't a whole lot of variety IMO.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2010)

MOH Beta news:  twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "OK so got confirmation the Beta page will go live in 1 hour 18 minutes (10:00 PDT, 18:00 UK and 19:00 CET) so EA Support was right "

That's 1:00 PM eastern time.


----------



## lemode (Jun 17, 2010)

was going to go pre order the game so i could test this beta out...but i don't want to. i could care less about another EA FPS tbh.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 17, 2010)

Beta for BC2 VIP Steam users is on it's way. Hopefully out in a few more hours only. 

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1312219


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2010)

MOH Site is hammered.  Doesn't look like it's giving out codes ATM.  Can't try gunclub.ea.com from here.  But hey, here's something you can do to prepare...

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  "The #MOH PC beta client is now available for download on FilePlanet: bit.ly/bIbHjY"
twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  "Fileplay also has the #MOH PC beta client available: bit.ly/dCPkW6"

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  "We are working on getting MedalofHonor.com and the redemption website back online. #MOH"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Another interview with Patrick Liu.  Interestingly, in this one he mentions MOH will have a "much greater variety of game modes" than BFBC2 (@ 1:10), which has 4.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGudUD47IKQ
> 
> Maybe all is not known, and there is something interesting to look forward to.



The amount of modes isn't what matters, it's the amount of modes people like. Halo had a bagillion modes, but the only one I ever recall playing for hours and hours and hours on end was Team Deathmatch.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

Next best thing?  Watch someone else play...justin.tv.

The objective mode looks pretty fun.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 18, 2010)

59usd Roarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The amount of modes isn't what matters, it's the amount of modes people like. Halo had a bagillion modes, but the only one I ever recall playing for hours and hours and hours on end was Team Deathmatch.



Yeah, well I know a bunch of guys that would love to hear Capture the Flag (not conquest) was in the game.  Not that they are in the majority....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd love capture the flag. 

Just got off the beta, it's actually not that bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gameplay Video.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh0eS0lFCt4

Color me not impressed. It looks like BC2.......EXACTLY like BC2 without the destructible environments.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

If you always wanted to Play Hardcore in BFBC2 and still keep the minimap, you may like this game.  Can you do spotting like in BFBC2?  I didn't look through the key bindings to check.

I did an online preorder with GameStop but haven't gotten a beta key yet.  

I downloaded and installed the beta and looked through the menus.  My Diamondtron CRT is set for 1280x1024 in Windows, but the game only gives me the option (via the menus) of 1024x768 (with black bars at the top and bottom).  Is this true for everyone?

*Edit:* Read on another forum:  Select the screen res then click the edit button on the lower left to change the res.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> If you always wanted to Play Hardcore in BFBC2 and still keep the minimap, you may like this game.  Can you do spotting like in BFBC2?  I didn't look through the key bindings to check.
> 
> I did an online preorder with GameStop but haven't gotten a beta key yet.
> 
> I downloaded and installed the beta and looked through the menus.  My Diamondtron CRT is set for 1280x1024 in Windows, but the game only gives me the option (via the menus) of 1024x768 (with black bars at the top and bottom).  Is this true for everyone?



Yes, just like BC2 HC with a minimap. Nope no 3D spotting from what I've seen but I didnt play that long.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2010)

Yey... another game that features soldiers with third arms... i mean seriously, cant the knife be a separate weapon?

I thought i was sold on the trailer, but that gameplay is making me re-think.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2010)

Check out the icon in the lower left corner.  It's still Medal of Honor, right?
source


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Check out the icon in the lower left corner.  It's still Medal of Honor, right?
> source



I'm sure when DICE found out they were doing the multiplayer for MOH, at some point they made a copy of the existing code from BFBC2 to start from.  Is this a surprise to you?

Now it's your responsibility to report it....


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2010)

downloading the beta now


----------



## Boneface (Jun 18, 2010)

Still waiting for Key!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> I'm sure when DICE found out they were doing the multiplayer for MOH, at some point they made a copy of the existing code from BFBC2 to start from.  Is this a surprise to you?


Yes, it is a surprise.  It doesn't take much to at least use the correct icon.  Perhaps that's a surprise for you?



GullyFoyle said:


> Now it's your responsibility to report it....


Didn't you just imply they intentionally used it?  Why would anyone need to report what they already know about?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2010)

is there a developer console ?


----------



## TVman (Jun 18, 2010)

it will be console port so im quessing NO


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2010)

the engine has a console .. the question is whether they left it in or not


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 18, 2010)

Another console port.

Bored of seeing this stuff, I own a rig; i.e a desktop PC...not 5 year old hardware stuffed in a box with an "X" on it or maybe a "PS" logo.....when do us PC gamers get REAL hardcore action and eye-candy!?!  :shadedshu


----------



## Boneface (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their key from Gamestop yet? Just wondering how long it takes,


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2010)

hmmm hangs on connecting here .. anyone able to get in ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Another console port.
> 
> Bored of seeing this stuff, I own a rig; i.e a desktop PC...not 5 year old hardware stuffed in a box with an "X" on it or maybe a "PS" logo.....when do us PC gamers get REAL hardcore action and eye-candy!?!  :shadedshu



crysis...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2010)

is it true this game is gonna be another console port? I kinda had a feeling it would be....


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 18, 2010)

They are pretty good at porting games now. You probably can't see the different, lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> They are pretty good at porting games now. You probably can't see the different, lol.



are you kidding me - the moment i watched the first video linked in this thread I instantly knew it was gonna be a port. they could potentially make it worse by taking away dedicated server support just like Infinityward did with MW2 - I wouldnt put it past them to do it since MP is only 12vs12.

I think i will wait for a friend to buy its so i can demo it around his house before i buy it - otherwise im sticking with BC2 & MW1/W.@.W. 8vs8 in MW2 just made me YAAWWWWWWWn

wonder if EA will make mod/dev tools available to the community - that could really change what i think of the game.
---

Also i like how devs/other players say it makes the game more intense. - my response to them/you is are they saying having bullets flying, tanks & artillery from all directions constantly any less intense? Packed out 64player servers is ludicriously fun & can get pretty intense when there are nades n arty being spammed all over the place.

I hate how they downsized player limit so they can be lazy n make smaller maps.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the engine has a console .. the question is whether they left it in or not



Consoles appears to be disabled on the current client. However I don't see them enabling it but we can always hope. 

I was able to log in an play last night but it was a little challenging to actually connect. the Play now function appeared to be broken for me and the only conneciton I did get was through the browser. Even though the server list was flashing I was able to find one @ 22/24 and I continually clicked join (bottom left) until I got it. 

Good luck.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 18, 2010)

Any comments on the sound effects? So far all the vids that I have watched have really awesome sound effects, especially guns.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, the sound is pretty awesome but needs massive polishing. It uses the same HD audio engine from BC2 but they need to tweak it still. It's a robust sound but unrefined in delivery. One example is in the audible notification of support upgrade for killstreaks... it's about 50% boosted over the system sound and I almost shat my pants when I first heard it rip though my headphones.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yes, it is a surprise.  It doesn't take much to at least use the correct icon.  Perhaps that's a surprise for you?
> 
> 
> Didn't you just imply they intentionally used it?  Why would anyone need to report what they already know about?



I implied they would obviously start with the code from BFBC2, rather than re-writing everything from scratch.  I think they overlooked changing the icon, and that the purpose of a beta is for the beta users to report any problems they encounted that should be corrected.
But, after further review of the beta TOS, that duty does not seem encumbent upon you in this beta  



> (E) You agree that your participation in the Beta Program does not constitute an employment Agreement or offer of such an agreement, between you and EA and that EA does not ask and/or require you to work a certain number of hours, shifts, etc. as part of your participation in the program and that *your participation in the program is strictly voluntary and done solely for your personal enjoyment;* and, further that EA expects you only to use your leisure time to participate in this program, and does not expect you to forego other activities, including gainful employment, during the time you spend participating in this voluntary program. You may stop being a volunteer tester of the Game at any time that you wish.


----------



## Boneface (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol Finally get my key and the site to redeem it is down


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> crysis...



Thats going consolized too, but honestly I feel BC2 looks awesome, shared with console or not, the game looks stunning. Haven't played MOH, but I would assume the same.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 19, 2010)

Boneface said:


> Lol Finally get my key and the site to redeem it is down



It's up for me.  But still no key...


----------



## ktr (Jun 19, 2010)

There is a glitch in the MoH beta redemption system. Weirdly, the C&C4 redemption keys work for MoH!

1) Make a new GS account (or use one you already have): http://au.gamespot.com/event/codes/command-conquer-4-open/
2) Use the newly made account and redeem a C&C4 key
3) Go to www.medalofhonor.com/beta , sign in to your EA account, and enter the C&C4 key.
4) ????
5) PROFIT!


----------



## Boneface (Jun 19, 2010)

Well been playing for about 4hrs and im really liking the game so far. Very addictive lol


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 19, 2010)

Played the beta and I think it's crap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

Will someone post some G-d DAMN SCREENS!

I just set up a poll here on the beta. Please chime in guys but post game talk back here.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124820


----------



## twistedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Will someone post some G-d DAMN SCREENS!
> 
> I just set up a poll here on the beta. Please chime in guys but post game talk back here.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124820



I had to pre-order to get the beta.. on two different machines at $60 each, but i trust Dice and those sweedish game makers deserve it.

THis is on the 2x sli gtx 480 with 16xCSAA+ 1920x1200, all options maxed out.

hovers around 75-100fps.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Played the beta and I think it's crap.


+1


----------



## twistedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

sapetto said:


> +1



The textures are not finished, you can tell the damage model is not even close to BFBC2 either. lighting is very good, as are fog and smoke.  explosions are good, but not nearly as much debris and rubble fly through the air.

I expect all of these to be resolved by October release date.  

Then we also have Crysis 2, will be a fun fall season.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 21, 2010)

Did anybody order from GameStop online, and get their key via e-mail, yet?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 21, 2010)

I found an interesting DICE dev posting on the EA Forum about the MOH Beta:  DEV: State of the game



			
				Sibben said:
			
		

> Just thought I’d give you a short update on the game and our thought process. Thanks to all the good feedback we’ve received we have decided on some adjustments. We can’t say if and when this will make it into the beta, but it’s definitely going to be adjusted for the full game.
> 
> * Fix the freezing (of course). We’re working on this. Our top prio.
> * Server browser (PC). This one needs bug fixes and some more features.
> ...





			
				Sibben said:
			
		

> We need to decide on a case by case basis if a change can make it into the beta. First of all we need to make sure we don't introduce even more bugs that break the game, and there are also size restrictions.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 21, 2010)

I really hope they don't buff splash damage on explosives too much. Bullets are so much more interesting as a primary mechanic.... In fact I'm in favor of completely removing all explosive projectiles but that's just me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

Off topic but I got bored today and since deer season is coming soon, I decided to camo my AK-47 so the bucks don't see me coming LOL!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Off topic but I got bored today and since deer season is coming soon, I decided to camo my AK-47 so the bucks don't see me coming LOL!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100621/CammoAK.jpg



Its that a working piece?  Awesome but still not as cool as the hello kitty AK.


----------



## lemode (Jun 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Its that a working piece?  Awesome but still not as cool as the hello kitty AK.
> 
> http://alpha.akihabaranews.com/wp-content/uploads/images/1/71/15471//1.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Its that a working piece?  Awesome but still not as cool as the hello kitty AK.
> 
> http://alpha.akihabaranews.com/wp-content/uploads/images/1/71/15471//1.jpg



Yes my AK works. i use to to deer hunt with here in Georgia


----------



## reverze (Jun 21, 2010)

How can I go about obtaining an account for the BETA without preordering?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes my AK works. i use to to deer hunt with here in Georgia



You can legally hunt deer with an AR? What sight do you use?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hunting deer with an AK? Man thats stupid. No offense. FYI I am an avid hunter myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You can legally hunt deer with an AR? What sight do you use?



Yes as long is its under 50 cal and semi auto



TheMailMan78 said:


> Hunting deer with an AK? Man thats stupid. No offense. FYI I am an avid hunter myself.



Well here in GA we have a lot of hard wood hunting and since the deer is not gonna be over 100 yards away from you when you see it then it works quite nicely. With my red dot i get a 3 inch group at 200 yards when zero properly. I also use hollow points for the most damage. The rifle packs quite a punch and could put a deer down with no problem.

On that note, i will be retiring this AK for a Mossberg VTR Night Train 308 model soon (when i can afford it)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 21, 2010)

my wants this, so sick of COD lately, seriously


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> my wants this, so sick of COD lately, seriously



I dunno, I havnt played the beta yet but from what i hear is that we should just stick with BC2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use a Belgium made Browning 30-06 with a 4x Leupold.

Looks kinda like this but blued.....







I can't find an image online if you can believe it!

Anyway put this between me and a deer at 1000 yards and you'll have dinner


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 21, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> my wants this, so sick of COD lately, seriously



Well this is your answer then, it plays similar to COD but with less of the annoyances (hopping, diving, spamming..etc) but with slightly more realsitic movements. If you like BC2 and COD it's tough to not like this. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I use a Belgium made Browning 30-06 with a 4x Leupold.
> 
> Looks kinda like this but blued.....
> 
> ...



I hope you rock it with the iron sights like the photo indicates lol.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 21, 2010)

reverze said:


> How can I go about obtaining an account for the BETA without preordering?



Over the weekend, people were getting keys for the C&C 4 open beta, then using that to get in to the MOH beta instead.  So, look for any EA betas.  Keys seem compatible.

Another option is to join www.combattesting.com, they play test games for DICE.  But they restrict what you can do somewhat, from what I have heard.  Not in it myself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Well this is your answer then, it plays similar to COD but with less of the annoyances (hopping, diving, spamming..etc) but with slightly more realsitic movements. If you like BC2 and COD it's tough to not like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you rock it with the iron sights like the photo indicates lol.



Nope. I use an older version of this....


----------



## Hockster (Jun 22, 2010)

*MP Beta Client*

There's a beta client for multiplayer available.
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/19604/Medal+of+Honor+Multiplayer+Beta+Client

Site's filtered at work so I can't guarantee it's working yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hockster said:


> There's a beta client for multiplayer available.
> http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/19604/Medal+of+Honor+Multiplayer+Beta+Client
> 
> Site's filtered at work so I can't guarantee it's working yet.



Fileshack also has it however you still need a beta key.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I use a Belgium made Browning 30-06 with a 4x Leupold.
> 
> Looks kinda like this but blued.....
> 
> ...



Yea i love a bolt action rifle! This is what will be replacing my AK for deer hunting hopefully next year.








TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I hope you rock it with the iron sights like the photo indicates lol.



Its doesn't have iron sides LOL most newer bolt action rifles are made for scope only.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea i love a bolt action rifle! This is what will be replacing my AK for deer hunting hopefully next year.
> 
> http://www.impactguns.com/store/media/mossberg/moss_26200.jpg
> 
> ...



I figured as much but it reminded me of the 900dmg elephant gun I have in borderlands.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I figured as much but it reminded me of the 900dmg elephant gun I have in borderlands.



Oh the one you get after the arid badlands? I got that thing yesterday and my first play through with a hunter and it worked good but slow firing speeds and no scope doesn't help me much.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh the one you get after the arid badlands? I got that thing yesterday and my first play through with a hunter and it worked good but slow firing speeds and no scope doesn't help me much.



My friend picked it up and gave it to me. I don't know where he found it. I had the original 260dmg version from lvl 13-29 and really got used to it so I dont mind the slow reload and sights.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2010)

this, BF BC2, CODBO, MVC3, SSFIV, Alpha Protocol, DXHR, are a few games i want to grab (DVDs- Screw Downloads)


----------



## reverze (Jun 22, 2010)

reverze said:


> How can I go about obtaining an account for the BETA without preordering?



bump


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 24, 2010)

Yea, same as above. Do you need to pre-order? Or are they making it an open beta soon?


----------



## niko084 (Jun 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, same as above. Do you need to pre-order? Or are they making it an open beta soon?



Now news on that as of yet, they are only offering keys to pre-orders.

"granted, you can generally pre-order and return it before it ships"


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2010)

lemode said:


> Look more like COD than Bad Co 2…I’m quite over FPSs so I doubt I’d bother playing.



I don't believe that. You are to damn good. You will cave brother. I agree though it looks alot like MW2. I think they did away with all the silly shit from that sorry ass game. The maps will be small , but it still looks good. More like W@W , but modern warfare. I won't be able even able to play beta for probably a month because I upgraded and it turned to shit and have to RMA my new 27" monitor and mother board. That'll eat up a few weeks and then reorder the replacements. I can't even play BFBC2 because after trying to to put my old shit back after the upgrade turned to shit I think I fired my original MB. Had a short and felt it thru the case and nothing boots. Not even a video signal. Fucking open box garbage. I have been about 50% successful, but I'm done with refurbs and open box.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2010)

News today:  New multiplayer game mode, PC Open beta 04-Oct, system requirements.

New Multiplayer game mode:  Objective Raid Video.



> In this fifth installment (of The MOH Experience), we show off the new multiplayer "Objective Raid" mode. In this mode, insurgents swarm across the map to sabotage two objectives (Alpha and Bravo) using explosives, while Coalition forces must stop them and defend their installations.
> 
> Here at EA, we want to make sure our fans know that we're listening. That's why we've created The MOH Experience, a series of single-player and multiplayer videos put together to show our audience what they can expect when Medal of Honor launches on October 12th.



Video also includes new map.  Looks like BFBC2 Rush with the addition of a time limit (as opposed to tickets).

==================================================

PC Open Beta info!



> Basic Information
> 
> *Start Date: October 4 | End Date: October 7, 11:59 PDT *
> 
> ...



==================================================



> *Recommended System Requirements*
> Operating System: Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7. Processor: QuadCore 2.0Ghz. Memory: 2GB RAM+. Video Card: A video card with 512MB of VRAM and one of the following chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce GTX260; ATI Raedeon 4870. HDD Space: 2GB. Soundcard: Soundcard with DirectX 10 compatibility. DirectX: DirectX 10. Disc Drive: 16X CD/DVD Drive.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 24, 2010)

I just preodered for PC with beta access to BF3.cant wait to try it oout


----------



## KainXS (Oct 13, 2010)

*Medal of Honor T_T*

I just got it from pre order when Gamestop opened and im gonna say it flat out

This game is a mess

does anyone agree with me when I say this is a buggy mess and every game theres someone using aimbot hackin

and they said they would take out taliban, no they didn't and it didn't help it get any better, what a fuckin . . . . . . . :shadedshu

the story was good but i got stuck on most missions and had to restart.

i mean come on dice, this game had the same exact multiplayer problems in beta, they fixed nothing.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 13, 2010)

i like the game it is better than bc2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

so how is everyone liking this game?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2010)

checking out single player now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

triptex told me last night that it is pretty awful. i am gonna hold off on this one.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 13, 2010)

glad im not the only one


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 13, 2010)

My friend told me that to continue on a lot of missions, you had to find a specific 10'x10' square on some maps after completing the objectives.  I'm gonna hold off for a while on this one.  MoH:AA was one of the greatest games ever and I was hoping this game would be epic.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> My friend told me that to continue on a lot of missions, you had to find a specific 10'x10' square on some maps after completing the objectives.  I'm gonna hold off for a while on this one.  MoH:AA was one of the greatest games ever and I was hoping this game would be epic.



true. MOHAA was one of the finest FPS games. it was perfect single player and the multi was just as much fun. since then, developers have lost the spirit of MOH. everything has to be about how the game looks, fancy weapons and cheap marketing techniques. what happened to caring about gameplay!?!?!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true. MOHAA was one of the finest FPS games. it was perfect single player and the multi was just as much fun. since then, developers have lost the spirit of MOH. everything has to be about how the game looks, fancy weapons and cheap marketing techniques. what happened to caring about gameplay!?!?!



The fine folks that developed MoHAA went on to found Infinity Ward and brought us Call of Duty.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2010)

I really want this game to do well.. but some of the reviews have me wondering... I guess i'll have to wait till steam has it on sale. But all in all i liked the beta!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man I hear two extremes on this game. Ether you love it or hate it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I hear two extremes on this game. Ether you love it or hate it.



Yea that's what i've been getting from the reviews i've read.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 13, 2010)

So...should I hold off until black Friday?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2010)

Its sounds like a Steam weekend deal to me.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 13, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> So...should I hold off until black Friday?



Waiting for Yellow Wednesday.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

i'll buy this game when it's $4.99 on steam.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 13, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I just got it from pre order when Gamestop opened and im gonna say it flat out
> 
> This game is a mess
> 
> ...



I don't have the game so I can't say but check this review: http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/pc/2010/10/12/medal-of-honor-review/1


----------



## claylomax (Oct 13, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> My friend told me that to continue on a lot of missions, you had to find a specific 10'x10' square on some maps after completing the objectives.  I'm gonna hold off for a while on this one.  MoH:AA was one of the greatest games ever and I was hoping this game would be epic.





Easy Rhino said:


> true. MOHAA was one of the finest FPS games. it was perfect single player and the multi was just as much fun. since then, developers have lost the spirit of MOH. everything has to be about how the game looks, fancy weapons and cheap marketing techniques. what happened to caring about gameplay!?!?!



Totally agree. I've played that game so many times, I think I'll install it again. And I was hoping this one (Medal of Honor) was going to be similar, instead it's closer to MW2 and BC2. :shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 13, 2010)

Its ok, but I bet Black Ops pisses all over it.  Im finding it very buggy on the 360


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 13, 2010)

Single player was horrible. The AI is a joke and the texture quality was the worst I've seen in a major release recently. I'm going to try and get a refund through steam.  On hardest difficulty setting the game is pathetically easy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

i think by now it is pretty obvious that MOH was released simply to take sales away from COD:BO. quality be damned. :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Single player was horrible. The AI is a joke and the texture quality was the worst I've seen in a major release recently. I'm going to try and get a refund through steam.  On hardest difficulty setting the game is pathetically easy.



I agree with everything you said well, texture quality wasn't _that_ bad. I beat the SP in just under 5 hours as well. This game is not in any way worth the sticker price.

The guy on the front of the box does look exactly like my brother though...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2010)

Any game newly relased on UT3 engine is gonna be the same. I was very shocked to hear that they used that engine...and the unfortunate truth is that with so few game engines in existence, it's gonna be hard for ANY company to release a top-notch title, especially considering the dev time on this particular project.

As I said before, I buy just about anything. I'm a big sucker for hype...but I'm not gonna buy this title, even @ $5 on STEAM.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Single player was horrible. The AI is a joke and the texture quality was the worst I've seen in a major release recently. I'm going to try and get a refund through steam.  On hardest difficulty setting the game is pathetically easy.



+1


----------



## Perseid (Oct 13, 2010)

Another vote for the game being terrible. The AI just stands there and lets you kill them. On medium difficulty I bet you could play through most of the game by hiding and letting your teammates kill everyone. It's that easy. I hit a glitch where the AI guy was meant to open the door but he wouldn't do it so I was stuck and had to reload, except I didn't bother.

Don't feel bad about the port, though, I hear it's about as bad on the 360.

Sad to see what was once the best FPS series make a blatant, broken attempt to copy Call of Duty.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The AI is a joke and the texture quality was the worst I've seen in a major release recently



that.

mission design isnt too bad .. way too linear though


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> I agree with everything you said well, texture quality wasn't _that_ bad. I beat the SP in just under 5 hours as well. This game is not in any way worth the sticker price.
> 
> The guy on the front of the box does look exactly like my brother though...



Somehow I don't think you paid full price


----------



## KainXS (Oct 14, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> that.
> 
> mission design isnt too bad .. way too linear though



the helicopter mission is what mad it somewhat, decent for me,(if i can even say that)even though they don't tell you anything and just throw you in it.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought this from Eagames, is it possible to sell to someone else if its bought this way? Single player was fun but thats it lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2010)

Got this game today Lmited edition with Battlefield3 beta key.Hope it will be good game for couple of hours to play.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 14, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Got this game today Lmited edition with Battlefield3 beta key.Hope it will be good game for couple of hours to play.



Try 4 hours


----------



## sapetto (Oct 14, 2010)

Its 6 hours not 4 ....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Its 6 hours not 4 ....



depends on how bad you are


----------



## sapetto (Oct 14, 2010)

Gamespot review says that its 6 hours  not me because i'm from Europe and my game will get to me tomorrow


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 14, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Its 6 hours not 4 ....



Im certain it didnt take me 6 hours


----------



## va4leo (Oct 14, 2010)

The texture quality...meh 







Cant see any part of "self". Maybe its just me.... xD


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 14, 2010)

va4leo said:


> The texture quality...meh
> 
> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7352/moh2010101418301211.jpg
> 
> Cant see any part of "self". Maybe its just me.... xD



well what do you expect from a console engine


----------



## va4leo (Oct 14, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> well what do you expect from a console engine



I know. its sad. really sad.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 14, 2010)

So the price is also like a console game.


----------



## va4leo (Oct 14, 2010)

claylomax said:


> So the price is also like a console game.



Paid £25 from GAME. So, not really. Console games more expensive surely?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 15, 2010)

KainXS said:


> the helicopter mission is what mad it somewhat, decent for me,(if i can even say that)even though they don't tell you anything and just throw you in it.



But there are no journalists and little girls among dem Talibans, it's just a rocket-spam fest.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate to say it, but the MP is growing on me


----------



## Muhad (Oct 15, 2010)

$60 way to much for 'gonna be hacked up in a couple of days' lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh G-D I cant pass a level in MoH because of a F@#KING BUG and I aint the only one!

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3091087.page


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Oct 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh G-D I cant pass a level in MoH because of a F@#KING BUG and I aint the only one!
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3091087.page



Use leaning. some invisible shit is blocking the aiming LASER. even with leaning there are still blind spots in the middle of the field.
I noticed it after FOUR tries.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2010)

The lean trick don't work. WTF is up with these dumbass developers.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The lean trick don't work. WTF is up with these dumbass developers.



Your still stuck?  Thats f*cked up 


PS: is it just me, or does the grenade launcher in MP do ZERO damage!?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your still stuck?  Thats f*cked up
> 
> 
> PS: is it just me, or does the grenade launcher in MP do ZERO damage!?



Yup. Unless you hit them directly. Honestly I enjoy the multiplayer and whats funny is the graphics are better in the multi then they are on the single player.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. Unless you hit them directly. Honestly I enjoy the multiplayer and whats funny is the graphics are better in the multi then they are on the single player.



Thats ridiculous, at least on MW2 you can kill with an indirect blast from the nade launcher   I agree about the graphics   But I am enjoying the MP, in a weird kind of way.  I just wish there wasnt so many campers/snipers and spawn killers lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2010)

This game is still beta.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game is still beta.



Agreed.  Surely they rushed its release to get it out before CoD.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh G-D I cant pass a level in MoH because of a F@#KING BUG and I aint the only one!
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3091087.page



Which mission are you on again?  If it's the helicopter mission you need to use the "4" key for hellfire.  I've finished it already and didn't notice any problems


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Which mission are you on again?  If it's the helicopter mission you need to use the "4" key for hellfire.  I've finished it already and didn't notice any problems



The airfield level.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The airfield level.



All I did was hold down the mouse button (forget which one) then swivel the mouse around to tell the A10 which direction to strafe.  When you swivel the mouse you will notice the arrow rotating. Then I let go of the mouse button and it's done.  At the time I didn't know there was more then 1 option.  After doing that a few times you should than have the option to use guided bombs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> All I did was hold down the mouse button (forget which one) then swivel the mouse around to tell the A10 which direction to strafe.  When you swivel the mouse you will notice the arrow rotating. Then I let go of the mouse button and it's done.  At the time I didn't know there was more then 1 option.  After doing that a few times you should than have the option to use guided bombs.



No I got a bug in mine and I aint the only one.......

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3091087.page


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2010)

*MoH Multiplayer*

Well I bought this game against my better judgment. The single player is full of bugs so I stopped playing it until they patch the damn thing. However the multi-player is damn fun. Kinda like BC2 rapped CoD and had a forbidden baby called MoH. It takes some getting used to but now I am addicted.

Anyway if some of you guys did the same thing as me and bought this thing and you wanna join me my tag in MoH is...

TheMailMan1978.

Oh and please no thread crapping. One mans trailer trash is another mans Anna Nichole Smith.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

I loved the MOH Beta had tons of fun. As soon as I get the cash or maybe when it goes on sale I'm going to be buying this. I'm tired of COD and this is very refreshing but along the same lines as COD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

i fell the same way as you Mailman, i really like the multi player part, 

i will add you tomorrow or later today


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2010)

I heard the opposite.. good single player shit multiplayer..

I played the beta as well and thought the multiplayer was SHIT compared to both mw2 and bc2


----------



## fritoking (Oct 18, 2010)

i enjoyed the beta..but im not overly anal about textures  and  "its the sames as this " blah blah blah..i just like  uncomplicated ,fun   nice looking time wasters...and this fits the bill nicley, as long as it doesnt get infested with hackers i will buy it...i thought it was smooth and  more responsive control wise than battlefield bad company 2...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2010)

threads merged.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I got a bug in mine and I aint the only one.......
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3091087.page



Hmm, I didn't experience that.  But I played the game after the update.


----------



## Perseid (Oct 19, 2010)

There are similar bugs everywhere. I had the can't-fire-missiles bug. I had an AI-won't-open-door bug. These things apparently don't happen unless you die/quit and reload on the checkpoint right before the bug. So if you just blaze through the game it'll work fine.

I am calling this game unplayable until it's patched, and probably not worth it even then.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 19, 2010)

Perseid said:


> There are similar bugs everywhere. I had the can't-fire-missiles bug. I had an AI-won't-open-door bug. These things apparently don't happen unless you die/quit and reload on the checkpoint right before the bug. So if you just blaze through the game it'll work fine.
> 
> I am calling this game unplayable until it's patched, and probably not worth it even then.


I've quit several times then came back to it later & didn't notice any issues.  Had to reply a few levels as well.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Oct 19, 2010)

I just beat the game a couple of min ago, i haven't had any bugs.
I dont know why IGN gave such a bad score *cough mabye the cod boys paid them*
 it was a awesome game.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Who in their right mind is going to by a PC game for $60 when they haven't patched the last game yet?



Many and it's becoming as trend and sadly it's not just $60 when they start later with lame ass DLC's.

Tell ya the truth im sick of the Unreal engine then again im sick of MOH it's every 4-6 months lol..  Like what the f*ck put more in it last one i played lasted a lame ass 4 hours.

And people will buy it then complain about it  same old story then they will wounder why games on PC are just like Xbox \ PS3.

It's a real shame games could be much more than they are today.  But they don't want to make good games like Ghost Recon  Shame.....


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 19, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> I just beat the game a couple of min ago, i haven't had any bugs.
> I dont know why IGN gave such a bad score *cough mabye the cod boys paid them*
> it was a awesome game.



It was an ok game, but not awesome (well I dont think so anyway).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 19, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Many and it's becoming as trend and sadly it's not just $60 when they start later with lame ass DLC's.
> 
> Tell ya the truth im sick of the Unreal engine then again im sick of MOH it's every 4-6 months lol..  Like what the f*ck put more in it last one i played lasted a lame ass 4 hours.
> 
> ...



To be fair they've patched BC2 several times since that post. More so with server patches though which didn't require users to download anything.  

--------

Dice rep dodges questions regarding the use of VOIP.  He only answered why there is no squads.  When VOIP is addressed again, he doesn't reply.
source (Dev answer starts at post 10 & 13.  However, read the previous posts to get an understanding of whats going on.).


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 31, 2010)

I really digging MoH now,  at first I thought it was a bad immitation of MW2 and BC2 mixed.  Now that im getting the hang of it,  its much more then that.  I cant get enough of it now.  Sad thing is I finally installed MW2 like a month ago and was just starting to get into that.  Dont think ill play it very much any more.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 31, 2010)

MOH is better than BC2 by far. Im talking single player i dont play fps online. I didnt think it would be very good but once you get into the game and figure out the controls its awesome. At least you can go prone now unlike BC2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> MOH is better than BC2 by far. Im talking single player i dont play fps online. I didnt think it would be very good but once you get into the game and figure out the controls its awesome. At least you can go prone now unlike BC2



singleplayer yes multiplayer.... NO


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 31, 2010)

well i pre ordered the hot zone pack,  I wish it would just unlock all the guns for me now.  

BC2 is an awesome game and one of my all time favorites,  kinda hard to beat that game multiplayer wise.  MOH is pretty frakin awesome.  Well see how I feel when Black Ops comes out,  I preordered that too.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I loved the MOH Beta had tons of fun. As soon as I get the cash or maybe when it goes on sale I'm going to be buying this. I'm tired of COD and this is very refreshing but along the same lines as COD.



in the same boat as me, wait till the steam january sale (or the summer sale)


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 1, 2010)

i got mine off ebay,  its was 25 bucks
had to download threw eadm but who cares,  thats pretty cheap.  Thats why i had no problem throwing in a couple more bucks for the hot zone map pack.


----------



## Tokio (Nov 1, 2010)

is it out for PC?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 1, 2010)

Tokio said:


> is it out for PC?



This might shed some light on it


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 1, 2010)

I got this game for 2weeks now but didnt even install it on PC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

this game is as bland as it gets. they try and spice it up with a nice soundtrack and glossy old dx9 graphics but it doesnt work. the AI is weak even on the hardest setting and the levels seem so contrived. this game would have been good if it were released in 2007.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is as bland as it gets. they try and spice it up with a nice soundtrack and glossy old dx9 graphics but it doesnt work. the AI is weak even on the hardest setting and the levels seem so contrived. this game would have been good if it were released in 2007.



Slow roast in hell Easy. Slow roast.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Slow roast in hell Easy. Slow roast.



I do have to admit m8, Black Ops is better *runs for cover after incurring the wrath of TMM*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Slow roast in hell Easy. Slow roast.



i played it for about 30 minutes and was like, "is this MW2?" then I was running around the levels thinking about how bored i was the whole time. at one point enemies were behind cover shooting at me and i blasted them with a nade and nothing happened. i mean, the nade exploded near them but the environment was unchanged. and that is when i realized this is recycled garbage.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i played it for about 30 minutes and was like, "is this MW2?" then I was running around the levels thinking about how bored i was the whole time. at one point enemies were behind cover shooting at me and i blasted them with a nade and nothing happened. i mean, the nade exploded near them but the environment was unchanged. and that is when i realized this is recycled garbage.



Did you play the multiplayer?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 2, 2010)

He wanted to blow the whole building down along with everyone inside it... Like in BFBC2!

It's frustrating playing this game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you play the multiplayer?



not a chance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> not a chance.



Then you fail.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then you fail.


It is what I expected. Ok, leaning towards good, but not great. I'm waiting on BFBC Vietnam.
Still torn on BO. Don't want to feel burned like I do every time I play MW2.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 15, 2010)

Just picked this up...thought I would give it a run through for a few hours this week...I must admit I was looking forward to it, but some of the comments in here make me wonder if this was a good purchase.  I will report back later to let you guys know.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Just picked this up...thought I would give it a run through for a few hours this week...I must admit I was looking forward to it, but some of the comments in here make me wonder if this was a good purchase.  I will report back later to let you guys know.



Enjoy it man! Its a great single player and a good multi player.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Enjoy it man! Its a great single player and a good multi player.



I agree. Black Op's reminds me of MW2 all over again. I like this better. The Single player on both are pretty good though. 
Downloading the BFBC2 new patch right now. Checking it out later this evening.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 12, 2010)

Just finished this game,and would say nothing special.it took me aroung 4-5h to finish it.I didnt liked it,would say its my first buy i didnt like.but still had to finish it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

Well...since MW2 was so bad - I was cautious about buying black ops and MoH so i downloaded the game first to try it before buying it and I have to say that Im proud i didnt go out and waste £70-80 on both games. Black ops its literally MW2 thats been pumped full of steriods and server support (how could we forget server support) , and MoH was just bland as hell.

BOTH fell like console ports and in this case MoH wasnt even DX10/10.1

I was extremely dissapointed - B.Ops  is still between £35-40, MoH is the same and I'l be damned if im gonna buy anymore shitty console ports. I might aswell leave fps's n go play subscription based MMoRPGs - get a lot more for my money that way


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

It's quite an copycat, not very significant. I think even the airborne version is much better.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 24, 2010)

Where have you been shopping freedom for medal of honor?? I got mine for £16 from Tesco, limited edition MOH too.
You can probably find it for £16 on amazon and play.com too maybe.
And about the single player its okayish fun campaign but reminds me more of MW2 but then most FPS these days be something similar but the multiplayer i have to say it is promising since it was done by DICE,but i still prefer Bad company 2 multiplayer.
Edit:
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/129...pe=allproducts&searchsource=0&urlrefer=search


----------

